
Clean Energy Startup Claims to Violate Conservation of Energy - ericwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/04/laws-of-physics-apparently-being-rewritten/
======
rms
Well, here's hoping today is the day scarcity of energy has been eliminated.

But probably not, this sounds like a reasonable explanation.
[http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=2087544938250245173&...](http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=2087544938250245173&postID=9168103340336927707)

